# Chicken 'Bonnie Prince Charlie'



## Ishbel (Oct 12, 2005)

I am attending a dinner at a posh hotel - all the dishes are Jacobite themed. I've been told that this dish will be on the menu - it's a favourite for tourist hotels of the posher variety! It is also a popular dish at St Andrew's Night dinners, too. Still, makes a change from haggis! 

BTW - I think the only real connection with BPC is the Drambuie that is used in the dish!

4 chicken breasts, skinned and boned 
2 or 3 tablespoons of Drambuie 
8 tablespoons (4 fluid ounces or 125ml) chicken stock 
8 fluid ounces (250ml) double cream
3 ounces (125g) butter 
1 ounce (25g) flaked almonds 
4 apples 
A little flour
salt and pepper, to taste 

Flour and season the chicken breasts and fry in hot butter in both sides. When they are well browned, sprinkle with Drambuie, add the chicken stock, cover and simmer for until they are cooked through/ 
While the chicken is cooking, peel and core the apples. Cut them into thick slices and cook gently in butter until fairly soft - do not stir to avoid mashing. Remove the chicken to a serving dish, when ready, and keep warm in the oven. Make the sauce by adding more Drambuie, if required, to the stock left in the pan and gently stir in the cream. Heat but do not boil. Add the roasted flaked almonds. Cover the chicken with this sauce and garnish with the sliced apple.


----------



## mrsmac (Oct 12, 2005)

That looks great, i'm always looking for new chicken recipes so I'll try this. Thanks


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 12, 2005)

that a keeper fer sure


----------



## Alix (Oct 12, 2005)

I agree it looks delicious. Drambuie is an interesting choice. Now I would like the history lesson please. What exactly is the connection between BPC and Drambuie? The french exile thing?


----------



## foodaholic (Oct 12, 2005)

Somehow I picture the "2 fat ladies" preparing this.I miss them.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 12, 2005)

Would one thin Scots lady do?  

The connection is that supposedly, BPC gave the recipe for drambuie to a Scots family in recognition of their help in the Jacobite Rebellion of 1745 (and if you'll believe THAT....!)


----------



## Saltygreasybacon (Oct 12, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 13, 2005)

Yummer!!  I am always looking for new ideas to cook boneless skinless chicken breasts, this sounds like a winner!!  But we don't have or never tried Drambuie... does any kind of Scotch whiskey would do, or does Drambuie has a distinct flavour that makes itself a must for this recipe?


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 14, 2005)

Ordinary Scottish whiskies, whether single malts or blends wouldn't give the same results. Drambuie is a liquer, not a whisky per se. It is sweeter - because of the heather honey and the other 'secret' ingredients.... (no-one knows what or indeed whether there really IS a secret ingredient!)

I find it a bit overpowering as a drink, but incorporate it into lots of puddings, such as cranachan or when requiring a whisky cream.

http://www.drambuie.com/home.shtml

BTW - Scottish whisky is always without an 'e' .... whiskEy is Irish or American bourbon-type whiskey....!


----------



## Haggis (Oct 14, 2005)

Pointless post from me: Canadian whisky follows the Scottish way.

Also Ishbel, my Dad just returned back from Scotland for a couple of months, brought back some macaroon bars (as well as Grant's Haggis and Black Pudding in a can) thought I forget which brand...whoa! Coconut flavoured block of hard sugar!

Wish he brought back a box or five of rhubarb rock, iron bru bars and tablet instead! :P


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 14, 2005)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Pointless post from me: Canadian whisky follows the Scottish way.
> 
> Also Ishbel, my Dad just returned back from Scotland for a couple of months, brought back some macaroon bars (as well as Grant's Haggis and Black Pudding in a can) thought I forget which brand...whoa! Coconut flavoured block of hard sugar!
> 
> Wish he brought back a box or five of rhubarb rock, iron bru bars and tablet instead! :P


 

Hahahaaa - must be LEE'S macaroon bars! Toothache in a bar!

I make tablet for friends around Scotland and England... I find it too sweet - and since being diabetic I am unable to even pinch a wee corner.

Oh, and just to make you drool....   scroll down this page...  RHUBARB rock!
http://www.sweetiesoban.co.uk/acatalog/handmade.html


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 14, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Ordinary Scottish whiskies, whether single malts or blends wouldn't give the same results. Drambuie is a liquer, not a whisky per se. It is sweeter - because of the heather honey and the other 'secret' ingredients.... (no-one knows what or indeed whether there really IS a secret ingredient!)
> 
> I find it a bit overpowering as a drink, but incorporate it into lots of puddings, such as cranachan or when requiring a whisky cream.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for your enlightening Izzy, both for the info on drambuie and the spelling!!  I must remember it well as I much prefer Scotch to Bourbon!!


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 14, 2005)

It makes a great addition to a chocolate sauce for profiteroles or ice cream.


----------



## Haggis (Oct 14, 2005)

Hah! Granny Sookers and Soor Plums! I'd forgotten about them!

Mmm do have my eye on the ginger and clove rock though, sounds good.

There is a place which is about 80km from here that I visit occasionally, it stocks rhubarb rock, but it recently changed owners. Heres hoping they still stock it.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 15, 2005)

If you ever get to the Capital, there is/was (last visit 3 yrs ago) a shop in Federation Square in Canberra which stocks lots of British sweets.  All a bit twee as it's meant to look kind of early 1900s..   but my sister uses that place for her UK sugar fixes!


----------



## mrsmac (Oct 15, 2005)

There's a couple of old fashioned sweet shops in Windsor (NSW) that have a range of overseas sweets too.


----------

